# tonights photo shot



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Checking out my new lens and I got to say I wish I had a more zoom . Maybe next year . Got out of my vehicle to find a eagle flying right over me so I hurried to get the camera out . 
















Also found some eagle food hopping around all over the place .
















and some deer 
















and the sunset to top things off 
















and the moon


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shots Hellsangler69 !!

Especially on them _jacks....._I didn't think Utah had them anymore... :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Really nice. Especially Timp and the moonrise.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You will never have enough zoom. I do like those sunset pics. It looks like they were taken in my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking photos. The moon is in an orbit that is supposed to be the closest to the earth for a while this month.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic there.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

My ride to Strawberry today and pickup a few more pics .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jacks _(O)_ :shock: SO THAT'S WHAT THE DARN THINGS LOOK LIKE _(O)_ :shock:


----------

